# Long Clawson Tunnel, Leicestershire, Oct 2010'



## Black Shuck (Oct 24, 2010)

Long Clawson Tunnel resides on the now closed LNWR and GN Joint Railway between Bottesford and Luffenham in east Leicestershire. The Tunnel is laid out for double track and is perfectly dry throughout, with a single straight bore of around 834 Yards. It is the only "true" tunnel on the Joint line itself. Clawson Tunnel (sometimes called Hose) was 834 yards long and was listed for block telegraph purposes which provide regulations for platelayers' trolleys passing through. It also caused delays to trains on account of the gradient, trains often "sticking", with sometimes the front part of the train in the tunnel. It was the only real tunnel on the Joint Line, although there is a tunnel half a mile south of East Norton Station, it is very short and was not officially listed. The infilled cutting looking towards the South Portal



A Culvert running alongthe top of the Cutting


----------



## Black Shuck (Oct 24, 2010)

Next up, a real monster.


----------



## Black Shuck (Oct 24, 2010)

Should be back to leicestershire again fairly soon.


----------



## Deepcover (Oct 25, 2010)

I live about two miles from here....its called Brock hill Tunnel Locally..Brock is an old name for a badger... the tunnel exits at the side of landyke lane Scalford leics.
Did you see any of the Pill boxes ???
cheers DP.


----------



## Black Shuck (Oct 25, 2010)

Deepcover said:


> I live about two miles from here....its called Brock hill Tunnel Locally..Brock is an old name for a badger... the tunnel exits at the side of landyke lane Scalford leics.
> Did you see any of the Pill boxes ???
> cheers DP.



Well you learn something new every day!!, No I didn't see any Pillboxes at all. I was more concerned negotiating the sea of mud. We entered from the Landyke Lane end.


----------



## Goldie87 (Oct 25, 2010)

Good stuff. Theres the remains of a narrow gauge line around there too, think it was for the ironstone mines.


----------



## Black Shuck (Oct 25, 2010)

Goldie87 said:


> Good stuff. Theres the remains of a narrow gauge line around there too, think it was for the ironstone mines.



Thanks Goldie, would that be the Ironstone line that crosses over the top of Clawson Tunnel? It goes to Holwell Quarry if my research serves me right!! I loved this tunnel, just wished I had brought my wellies!


----------



## Munchh (Oct 25, 2010)

I do like your stuff Shucky. Bit more of a hovercraft rather than a lawnmower entry this one then. 

btw down here, badgers are referred to as Brock(s) all the time. Brock Hock is roadkill stew, I shit you not. 

Mind you, any county that has such a thing as an annual stinging nettle eating competition http://www.bbc.co.uk/dorset/content/articles/2005/06/17/nettle_eating_feature.shtml is not going to be easily put off anything.


----------



## Black Shuck (Oct 25, 2010)

Ha! Yoo doo mael me Larf young Muncher!!!. Yes this was an epic quagmoire of an entrance. Good tunnel though, we hev Dwoile Flonkin' over here ya know!!


----------



## Goldie87 (Oct 25, 2010)

Black Shuck said:


> Thanks Goldie, would that be the Ironstone line that crosses over the top of Clawson Tunnel? It goes to Holwell Quarry if my research serves me right!! I loved this tunnel, just wished I had brought my wellies!



Indeed, thats the one


----------



## Black Shuck (Oct 25, 2010)

I thought so Goldie. Is the Mine still extant?


----------



## Goldie87 (Oct 25, 2010)

Not sure if its still there or not, i've only follwed some of the line.


----------



## Black Shuck (Oct 25, 2010)

Goldie87 said:


> Not sure if its still there or not, i've only follwed some of the line.



Hmm, I may have to do some research.


----------

